# Epic today



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Epic is a striking looking boy. He looks to be 100% muscle fiber.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's very fit!!! Rig is jealous LOL (Rig's pretty fit too, though! But has some fat lol)


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aw, love those big eyes! He is adorable....seven months though?? Geeez, time flies!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy 7 Month Birthday Epic. He is very handsome.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's cute, happy 7 month


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy 7 month Birthday Epic


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Quit torturing me, ACC!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I gotta get stacked shots; you'll totally go nuts


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I gotta get stacked shots; you'll totally go nuts


Promises, promises... I've been asking for stacked shots FOREVER!! Put a stamp on that boy and MAIL him!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one handsome birthday boy. Happy 7 mo birthday Epic


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Stacked shots????? She want even use that camera out side if thiere is any humidity in the air and you know how humid Florida is. ROFL


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

ACC, do you have any pics from when he was a baby? I bet he was so cute!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Handsome, handsome Epic....ya know, whenever I watch the weather Channel and they advertise their show "EPIC CONDITIONS", I think of your boy, lol. His name looks great on the big screen:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tons of baby pics....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG.......just so perfect!! I love their clean lines. The last pic is great!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Happy 7 months, handsome!!


----------

